# Dead with Dave Home Haunters Awards 2012



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

After a year of prop building and haunt making, now's the time to submit your video entry to the 2d Annual *Dead with Dave Home Haunters Awards* and be recognized for your efforts.

As many of you know, the Dead with Dave show on YouTube is a great place to go for all things Halloween, from prop making and news to honest show and product reviews. And last year he began recognizing the home haunters who've done such a great job of bringing home the screams to Trick or Treaters everywhere, as well as sharing your efforts with your fellow haunters, both on YouTube and on the forums.

Here's a chance to see your name up in lights! No, we don't do this for the recognition; it's a labor of love for most of us. But it still is nice to have all our hard work appreciated by our peers, and that's what the DwD awards show is about: it's a show for home haunters, about home haunters, by home haunters. And it's one helluva good time!

As you might also be aware, I was privileged to be one of the judges in last year's awards show, and despite my drunken antics, Dave asked me to return this year. :jol:

Here's the first installment of last year's award show:






_Sigh_. Yeah, I was a drunken mess last year. But along with Dave and yours truly, other judges will include four returning haunters, Terra, Joiseygal, BobC, and Crazy Cart Lady, as well as a new addition to the panel, Ryan Herzog from Herzog Hollow.

Amongst the categories that you can submit your videos for are Best Home Haunt, Best Veteran Home Haunt, Best Rookie Home Haunt, Best Static Prop, Best Pneumatic Prop, Best Motorized Prop, and Best Video Production.

I highly recommend you submit your video, even if you don't think it's worthy. We're not judging you, as some shows seem to do, we're here to have a good time amongst good friends, which we all consider our fellow haunters to be. So definitely don't be intimidated since we look at the submissions in the spirit they were made and intended to be seen.

Last year there were nearly three dozen haunters who submitted videos to over 100 categories. We're on our way to surpassing that and we hope you'll be a part of it too.

Head over to _PandemicHauntProduction.com_ and check out all the categories, rules, and videos that have already been submitted. I look forward to seeing your haunt video this year!

Rich


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We submitted our video and a couple static props a few weeks ago. Looking forward to seeing the award show, whether spiced with drunkenness or not


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

This award show is creative and fun. I really enjoyed being a judge and I'm looking forward
To doing it (very drunk) again. Everyone should get involved its such a great time Dave puts together a really fair honest and great contest. I like Rich look forward to viewing the hard work you put into your props this season.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

While I am not judging this year I will say this is a great award show. Dave and all the judges put in a lot of hard work and effort oh and Dave sure does have a nicely stocked liquor cabinet but I won't get off topic lol! It's a great show for the community and one that I hope continues on year after year. Did I mention the SWEET trophies?! Good luck judging this year guys, there are sure to be some great entries!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I am looking forward to watching everyone's videos that are submitted. So many creative and talented haunters.


----------

